# Shan-done.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

17 points
2 rebounds
1 assist
3 steals
7-9 FG
2-4 3pt
1-2 FT
29 minutes

Tim Thomas
9 points
3 rebounds
1 assist
1 block
1-9 FG
0-2 3pt
7-7 FT
23 minutes


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

rashidi...why?

you havent shown the stats of his other games though.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Lets see

Miami Loses

Knicks Win

Rashidi "Mr Positive" ,Mr Objective Knick fan brings up Shandone

Eisly??

Layden??

Ward??

Vujanic??

Lampe??

Yeah,you ae a knick fan


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Poor Rashidi, still trying to prove Layden was a good GM, Chaney a good coach, waived Eisley a good PG, waived Shandon a good SF, .333 knicks a good team, and blind scouts good talent evaluators.

It's an uphill battle which keeps him very busy in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Considering most Knick fans think Shandon shouldn't even be in the league (cough, you, cough), such backlash to my showing the contrary is to be expected.

You say show Shandon's other games? Why, are they any different than the garbage games TT has put up? Let me know when TT scores 17 points in a game this year. This from a guy who is getting paid about 5 million dollars more than "that guy who is grossly overpaid", who has played more minutes, and actually got to get off the pine during training camp and the preseason.

Tim Thomas is 29-95 from the field. Shandon is 11-28.

Shandon also has 9 assists to TT's 4, despite playing around 100 fewer minutes.

You know what, I think the contract Tim Thomas signed is worse than the ones Houston and Shandon got. At least Houston had a couple 20 ppg seasons. TT hasn't done a thing since getting his deal, his ability has not improved in the slightest in all those years. I will take Shandon at 7 million or Houston at 16 million over TT at 12 million.

I guess I'm not a Knick fan. A Knick fan would NEVER want to know how a former player that was on the active roster this season played. A Knick fan would only say positive things, and say that Shandon Anderson should be playing in the ABA next to Felipe Lopez. In other news, Marv Albert is no longer calling Knick games. That negative *******.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi,

i am sure the Miami board would be fully supportive of your full support of ShanDone

I am equally sure the utah board would be fully supportive of your full support of Eisly..

Ditto for lampe and Phoenix ...Weatherspoon,Deke and Houston....Othello and Chicago,Ward and san Antonio,Vujanic and whatever Euro team he plays for...

In fact why dont you call Scott up and tell him just how proud you are of him drafting Shandone 10 years ago...



> I guess I'm not a Knick fan


Finally,an objective statement....

Now hit the road


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Rashidi is a realistic Knicks fan who understands Isiah isnt going to led this team to a championship due to Isiah having a big ego in the way.


Anderson does belong in the NBA, but not on the Knicks, his role doesn't fit, his role fits perfect with Miami.

Waive Tim Thomas, he brings nothing positive to this team


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

J19, you havent been here long anough to know rashidi. Hes a Scott Layden supporter. hes not realistic, he was happy with being .333 and LIKED the ewing trades which ended up as shandon and Eisley, yet he HATES the trade that got us marbury. But its not just that. at one point he was supporting the marbury trade, but he said that trades take months or weeks to be finalized, and that Scott Layden layed this trade out. He supported the starting of Howard Eisley over Frank Williams. He defended shandon shooting 20 percent in the playoffs.

hes just here to start dumb arguments. Hes even said some crap about Eisleys assist to turnover ratio being better then steph like hes a better player. and he refuses to take a stance on how well the team will do.

now TT averaged 14 and 5 last year with us. sooner or later, he'll get back to that. so youre "waive tim" thing is stupid. sure hes overpaid and hes playing horribly, but he has had a death in his family too. Sweetney stunk it up last year early on and never got off the IL cause i believe his dad died. now why dont you say waive sweetney?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweetney wasn't starting when he had his death in the family. He was on the IR.

What happened to all the Trevor Ariza supporters? They've been awfully quiet since I started this "barrage" of attacks on TT. Maybe they are too busy defending a guy they don't even like.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Waive Tim Thomas, he brings nothing positive to this team


Are you for real???

I can see benching him..I can see trading him..Waiving him???
How much time did you put into that one??



> What happened to all the Trevor Ariza supporters? They've been awfully quiet since I started this "barrage" of attacks on TT.


Since your medication has clearly worn off,may I be the first to tell you we are winning despite TT's slump..Ariza???We still support him..



> now TT averaged 14 and 5 last year with us. sooner or later, he'll get back to that. so youre "waive tim" thing is stupid. sure hes overpaid and hes playing horribly, but he has had a death in his family too


Thank you Penny......



> Sweetney wasn't starting when he had his death in the family


Rashidi,happily I can say that this last MORONIC statement will be the last I have to endure...You have made it to the IGNORE list...


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim Thomas will never average 14 points and 5 rebs he's never done it never will


Stop this "Sooner or later BS" get rid of this guy, he's the biggest underachiever in the NBA, Penny produces more at SF than Tim Thomas, you have to be real? Wait for Tim Thomas to have good games? The man is averaging 8 points per game and 3 rebounds, I don't want that as my starting SF



Knicks are in first place dude, we're not some bum team that teams expect to beat anymore, we're acually a good team that can be the 3rd seed of the East, and possibly win the Eastern Conference and advance to the NBA finals


But with Tim Thomas on our roster we go NO WHERE dude


Start Jerome Williams Ariza or Penny at SF, put Tim Thomas on the IR



Brewer will grab more rebounds than Tim Thomas in a game than Tim Thomas will ever


Brewer is pretty good, he can rebound play defense and he's atheletic, He should be the back up PG, Penny the back up Shooting guard and starting SF Ariza the back up SF 


Marbury/Brewer/Crawford
Crawford/Penny/Ariza
Penny/Ariza/jerome williams
Kurt Thomas/Micheal SweetneyJerome Williams
Nzar Mohhamid/Kurt THomas/Bruno Sundov or Vin Baker


Tim Thomas can play center bench where he'll have a career year 0 turnovers, can you imagine that guys?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Knicks are in first place dude, we're not some bum team that teams expect to beat anymore, we're acually a good team that can be the 3rd seed of the East, and possibly win the Eastern Conference and advance to the NBA finals


I agree with you on how good we could be.But that assumes one of 2 things

This team only goes so far as TT or his replacement goes..You can not have all the offensive production come from the backcourt.Penny,as much as i like him,is way too far past his prime and coming off 5 Knee surgeries.Ariza,is not the answer yet.

TT must live up to his potential for us to win the East....

The only other chance we have is if Chicago would do a deal that involves Sweetney for Curry and any filler to accomodate the trade.I am not saying I am in favor of this trade,but if we are talking NBA finals,we would need to gamble that Curry could live up to his potential in NY


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> But with Tim Thomas on our roster we go NO WHERE dude


thats an innacurate statement and yet to be proven.What is proven is that last year WITHOUT TT we got swept by the Nets...

You can start Junkyard,but dont expect to go very far..We need a 3 who can keep the defense honest and create for himself..You may hate TT,but he has the ability


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

TT averaged 14.1, 4.9 for the Bucks in 2003
Last year averaged 14.1, 4.9 for the bucks
and 15.8, 4.8 for the knicks. 

So technically, he has not averaged 14 and 5, but close enough.

I don't like TT, I think that Ariza and P. Hardaway should get more minutes at the 3. Maybe once Houston comes back.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

"close enough" :laugh: dude, Tim Thomas isn't 1/4 the NBA player KVH is, Isiah made a stupid move and you guys need to admit it


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> "close enough" dude, Tim Thomas isn't 1/4 the NBA player KVH is, Isiah made a stupid move and you guys need to admit it


have you ever taken a look at KVH's post seaon numbers??

perhaps you should..He turns into the "invisible man" every post season..

And as Zeke has said over and over,he never would have trade KVH if Naz wasnt part of the trade..

So you are saying you would rather see Doleac starting over Naz as well..

I wouldnt


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> perhaps you should..He turns into the "invisible man" every post season..


Only when Ben Wallace is chasing him around on the perimeter.

But other than that, You're right, he was a _total non-factor_ when the Nets went to the Finals.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

exactly. remember when he was like 3-19 against the lakers


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Whatever you do,do not go by rashidi..:no:

KVH has NEVER had a playoff series where his numbers were better than his career avg....

And the deeper into the playoffs he has gone the worse his numbers get...

I have no idea why we are discussing this as it is two years ago and we already went over this a million times...Other than there is one poster he just can not move on past the illustrious layden era

You dont see the guys in the Bulls board bringing up Brand and Miller every night,and they won their first game last night

This board has really gone downhill...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

The irony is I asked to get this guy reinstated because you were missing him so much.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The irony is I asked to get this guy reinstated because you were missing him so much.


I humbly apologise for believing in the good of mankind and thinking he would come back somewaht different:| 

He is actually much worse than before and the number of posters has dwindled,making him stand out much more...

He just can not get over this whole layden mess,shandone,TT ,Kvh and Zeke..Its been a full year and hes is still focusing on it....Its actually a bit demented..

We all agree that TT is not performing,and some of the posters never liked him from day one.But,at least they recognise that he was part of the deal with Naz,just as Penny came with marbury..

I have him on my IGNORE list,which certainly helps.I look at him as any other argumentative Knick hater which he most certainly is.I have gone over his posts and he has yet to be positive in any way shape or form.

He is certainly within his rights to bash whoever he wants,but it brings the quality of the board down as none of it is relevant any more..

I for one am sorry I ever suggested bringing him back:no:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> The irony is I asked to get this guy reinstated because you were missing him so much.


The irony is, I was supposed to be gone for 3 days, not 6 months. So don't pat yourself on the back too quickly now.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> The irony is, I was supposed to be gone for 3 days, not 6 months. So don't pat yourself on the back too quickly now.


Pat myself on the back???

I deserve "credit" for bringing you back like I would for bringing back Charles Smith.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

If you'd like, you can start a petition to have me re-banned.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

yawn,

okay.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

be careful what you wish for.

i still like rashidi for his player rating faq. And hes on point when hes talking about any team not named the knicks


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> And hes on point when hes talking about any team not named the knicks


how true..unfortunately,this is a knick board,and we are talking knicks 99% of the time which makes Rashidi off point 100%,99% of the time:no: 

On another note,what is going on with NAZ????
since he stopped fasting,he has been playing awesome ball...

Is he for real???


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well Nazr's shot is still really ugly but its going in. Hes been working with Aguirre alot like sweetney.

i still dont feel confident in his post moves, but i like him as a offensive rebounder getting the garbage points and just rebounding in general. and he hasnt really been going up against great centers, but then again every center nowadays sucks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he had 20 and 15 against j oneal,12 and 17 against yao and 11 and 9 against Z...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> he had 20 and 15 against j oneal,12 and 17 against yao and 11 and 9 against Z...


You mean 20/15 against Austin Croshere, 12/17 against Maurice Taylor, and what's so impressive about 11/9 against Z? Let's take a moment to thank that unathletic ******* Kurt Thomas, who most people here would have rather had on the bench.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Let's take a moment to thank that unathletic ******* Kurt Thomas, who most people here would have rather had on the bench.


Most people?



> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I think the media has really blown Kurt Thomas' "chemistry with Marbury" on the pick and roll out of proportion lately. He's been doing that all year. KT is probably the most overrated Knick on the roster. Yes he's their best post defender, and 2nd best rebounder, but he is worse than Van Horn in the post. Other than that pick and roll, he has no other offensive moves. If Michael Doleac could play defense, he'd be Kurt Thomas.





> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!What would I change about the strategy? I'd try using Vin Baker more than just garbage time. Kurt Thomas flat out sucks, he had an overrated year, and he's done nothing since getting his fat contract extension. The Knicks have to go on the offensive and try to get Kenyon Martin in foul trouble. The problem is a jumpshooter like Kurt Thomas doesn't draw many fouls (nor do they draw many offensive rebounds for that matter). Nazr has no interior defense and Deke is too slow to use all game. Baker is faster than them both. Sweetney is a garbage collector, he's like Nazr but shorter. Bad on defense, a bit more creative on offense. Sweets is a better shot blocker than Nazr, so I think I would go with KT at C, Baker starts, and when Sweetney comes off bench I would move him to center if Baker was staying in the game. Next, try keeping Aaron Williams out of the lane. He is embarassing Kurt Thomas, which pretty much means that Isiah's first contract extension is going to end up a bad one. I don't see any team taking KT for what he's making, nor do I see him improving any further. Basically the Knicks overpayed for a semi-popular player that peaked.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I repeat



> this is a knick board,and we are talking knicks 99% of the time which makes Rashidi off point 100%,99% of the time


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What about those statements?



> think the media has really blown Kurt Thomas' "chemistry with Marbury" on the pick and roll out of proportion lately. He's been doing that all year. KT is probably the most overrated Knick on the roster. *Yes he's their best post defender, and 2nd best rebounder, but he is worse than Van Horn in the post. Other than that pick and roll, he has no other offensive moves.* If Michael Doleac could play defense, he'd be Kurt Thomas.





> What would I change about the strategy? I'd try using Vin Baker more than just garbage time. Kurt Thomas flat out sucks, he had an overrated year, and he's done nothing since getting his fat contract extension. The Knicks have to go on the offensive and try to get Kenyon Martin in foul trouble. *The problem is a jumpshooter like Kurt Thomas doesn't draw many fouls (nor do they draw many offensive rebounds for that matter).* Nazr has no interior defense and Deke is too slow to use all game. Baker is faster than them both. Sweetney is a garbage collector, he's like Nazr but shorter. Bad on defense, a bit more creative on offense. Sweets is a better shot blocker than Nazr, so I think I would go with KT at C, Baker starts, and when Sweetney comes off bench I would move him to center if Baker was staying in the game. Next, try keeping Aaron Williams out of the lane. He is embarassing Kurt Thomas, which pretty much means that Isiah's first contract extension is going to end up a bad one. I don't see any team taking KT for what he's making, nor do I see him improving any further. Basically the Knicks overpayed for a semi-popular player that peaked.


Both of my assessments of Thomas still stand strong. Better luck next time.

Thomas's defensive value is actually magnified because the team is even WORSE defensively this year than it was last year. Kurt's defense is keeping the Knicks *and Nazr Mohammed* in games. We all know that if it wasn't for KT, Nazr wouldn't have those big rebound games, because he'd foul out in 22 minutes otherwise.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Further, I state in that post that I would have Kurt Thomas start.

So again, were you trying to make a point or something?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Kurt Thomas flat out sucks, he had an overrated year, and he's done nothing since getting his fat contract extension.


 

I must be missing something 

We are talking about the same KT who plays for the Knicks

I think its time we called in the men in the white suits..Someone has lost their mind and any semblance of reality


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> So again, were you trying to make a point or something?


Yes, I was trying to make a point. 

You're wagging your finger at "most people", whoever they are, when you yourself repeatedly claim KT is the most overrated player, flat out sucks, and isn't worth his extension.

It's okay, we're used to you arguing with yourself, I just wasn't used to you wagging your finger at yourself too.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You're wagging your finger at "most people", whoever they are, when you yourself repeatedly claim KT is the most overrated player, flat out sucks, and isn't worth his extension.


Have I ever said I didn't want him to start? Yes or no? All I said was 



> Let's take a moment to thank that *unathletic ******** Kurt Thomas, who most people here would have *rather had on the bench.*


Oh look, I'm critical of him and still think he should start. Looks pretty consistent with the statements you just brought up.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

On the semantical point of the bench, no you did not say he should be there. But who were the "most people here" for you to be wagging your finger at? "Most people here" were patient and support of of KT while you bashed him. It's that irony that I am addressing.

On a related note... seems most people don't even come around here anymore. There used to be many more active members. I can't help but wonder if our constant carping isn't at least partially to blame. I'd love to stop, but I also feel you have an agenda that requires someone to keep you honest. If you see any way around this impasse let me know.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'd love to stop, but I also feel you have an agenda that requires someone to keep you honest. If you see any way around this impasse let me know.


Oak,I for one have zero interest in what rashidi has to post.I am not attacking him,but his extreme bias against Zeke has litterally warped his perception,and what was once a somewhat lucid post is now pure subjective argumentative nonsense.

I looked at one of his responces to me where I said h20's recovery is much slower than initially antipated.This was in reference to J19 saying H20 was healing estremely quickly.
Rashidi then responded by saying ,of all people, i was the one who thought Mcdyss playing 30 minutes in a preseason game was outrageous.. 

His responces have become ludicrous,at time fabrications of the truth,he is always the sniper,and as you can see from his KT post,he bashes any Knick someone says positive things about...Its quite obvious that he hates the Knicks as well as New Yorkers judging by his openly prejudiced sstatements

I was in favor of bringing him back,and do not regret my decision only due to the fact that there is an IGNORE option.....I dont waste my time with him anymore,wont respond to him,and have him IGNORED as should others who want to talk Knick basketball and not put up with his bullspit.....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

truth, whatever we may think of rashidi, at least he's reasonably informed and he comes dressed and ready to play. You should see some of the venomous ignorance I see on realgm, by those who consider themselves having orange and blue blood.

Fact is, sometimes I argue with Rashidi just to keep the forum active. What can we do to bring this place back to what it was? What happened to guys like knicks junkie, hatnlver, knickstorm, dcrono3, Fordy74, etc? Were did they all go? We used to get visitors from other boards, but now, nothing. How do we make this place better?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i happen to think highly of rashidi,though i wish he would drop his agenda.Its counter productive and it makes him look silly.The KT post is a perfect example.He loses credibility and brings the quality of the board down.I for one spend my BBall time in the Bulls board as this board has really gone downhill.And in this case,one bad apple can spoil the whole bunch.

Is there really a need to lament over Shandone,kvh or any other ex player when we are .500 for the first time in while???

And its not like we havent hashed and rehashed this over and over...not to mention j19:no:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi is a good guy, he gives us what we want. He plays the villain, he's our WWF bad guy. He dons the Layden mask, parades around is if he were him, and lets us pelt him with rocks. We love to boo him, but he's just a pillow to absorb our lingering Layden aggressions. 

When he was suspended the board was no better or worse. I personally enjoy his company, so I'm pleased he's here. I enjoy pelting the pillow, and I respect that he takes the hits while maintaining a very good overall disposition.

But some felt this board NEEDED him back. I wasn't here before him so I can't say, but I do know that now that he's back the board is still slow, and still needs more. So putting Rashidi aside, (unless you think he, or we, are directly to blame), what can we do to make this place better? Should we start a new thread about this? See if anyone has ideas, or if anyone even cares?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I for one spend my BBall time in the Bulls board as this board has really gone downhill.And in this case,one bad apple can spoil the whole bunch.


truth, I like the Bulls board too. Why is it they've been perennial losers so long and still have such an active board? They also have their negative guys but it never gets as petty as we do here. What are they doing right, or we doing wrong? NY is a huge market but judging by this boards activity you'd think we were an expansion team. What's going on?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Why is it they've been perennial losers so long and still have such an active board


not only are they active,but by far the most active



> What are they doing right, or we doing wrong



they talk bulls basketball,without agendas and are pretty objective.it appears they also do not have posters like j19 stumbling in and attacking innocent posters.As much as I liked KBF,we have had some people here who ripped into newbies..I have never seen it on the Bulls board..

And the Truth is,we dont talk basketball,or basketball as it portain to the Knicks of today...I may not agree with all the guys on the Bulls board,but I certainly have never been tempted to IGNORE any of them...

Our board is about proving our points..


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

so we're 7-6, what would be our record with shandon instead of TT??10-3??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Bulls have tons of fans left over from the Jordan era, and there is actually something worth talking about with that team. Practically all their players are on the trading block, and fans are trying to figure out if guys are worth keeping or dumping.

The Knicks have no such choices, we are locked into this roster for another two years, and we have nothing of trade value, at least nothing fans even want to discuss giving up (Sweetney/Ariza).



What has happened this season that is worth talking about? Other than the record, the season has been very uneventful. Tim Thomas and Crawford are erratic, Sweetney/Ariza were hyped by fans and are hardly getting any burn of late. Houston is not back yet, so there is no debate to how guard minutes should be divided up. There have not been any surprises. A couple lucky wins, but no heart-breaking losses.

Frankly, the Knicks are boring compared to the rest of the teams in the NBA right now.

Further, most fans here talked about how they wanted to dump all these guys from the Layden era. Dump Chaney. Fire Layden. Waive Anderson, Eisley, and Spoon. Now that most of those guys are gone, and fans have nothing to talk about.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> The Bulls have tons of fans left over from the Jordan era, and there is actually something worth talking about with that team. Practically all their players are on the trading block, and fans are trying to figure out if guys are worth keeping or dumping.
> 
> The Knicks have no such choices, we are locked into this roster for another two years, and we have nothing of trade value, at least nothing fans even want to discuss giving up (Sweetney/Ariza).
> ...


To each their own, I guess. I think all those things are worth talking about, and on more active boards they are, all day long.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

sweetney played great tonight. i think lenny plays players based on matchups, and thats why he didnt play much yesterday.

8-6 gives us a 2 game lead over everyone in our division, barring a miracle from philly tonight. their geting killed by the spurs.
sooooooooooo
knicks: 8-6
Boston: 6-8
Philly: 6-8
raptors: 7-10
nets: 3-12

knicks will win the division. and its not even like we had an easy schedule so far. we already finished the toughest road trip of the year. actually we have another tough one with utah, phoenix, sacramento and denver in february. but who cares


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> NY is a huge market but judging by this boards activity you'd think we were an expansion team. What's going on?


The Knick board has the 11th highest amount of posts.

Bulls: 223692
Blazers: 165540
Raptors: 61786
Lakers: 39845
Heat: 28151
Nets: 24871
Celtics: 21187
Pacers: 19069
Pistons: 16501
Knicks: 15421

The Cavs have Lebron, and only 9000 posts.
T'Wolves have KG, only 4000 posts
The Bucks have a paltry 2312 posts.

The Bobcats are a new team and they have more posts than the Bucks, Jazz, Hornets, and Hawks, and will soon overtake the Nuggets, Warriors, Spurs, and Timberwolves.

It all has to do with the moderators and supporting members. The other boards are littered with them. This board has no regular mods (that Fordy guy was far from a regular), and no regular supporting members (i was thinking about forking over the money until i was banned for 6 months with no given explanation, no apology for the mistake, not even a notification that i was unbanned).

A lot of the people on bb.net are very kliqish, they form fanclubs for each other. Nobody on these boards does that. New Yorkers in general seem to be less friendly when it comes to stuff like that.

The moderator MJG has 11737 posts, which is more than most of these message boards have in total, an average of 22.52 posts per day. Let's just say he's a big reason why Washington board has 13,000 posts. If he were a Wolves fan instead, they would have a lot more than 4600 posts.

And let's not forget, post count doesn't matter much. I have 2,000 something posts, but post quality and length wise I've probably typed the equivalent of 5,000 posts.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

11th for the largest city in the country is a joke. And I bet if we were to look at the past few months it would be lower, this place used to be much more active.

I don't quite know what those fan clubs are about (they seem a little nerdy to me) or supporting members.

And yes Rashidi, quality over quantity. You show the kind of commitment to posting we need more of. You, me, truth, penny, and sometimes alpha, pretty much comprise our board. In a metro area of 16 million. We need new blood. Maybe a recruitment drive? Lets start at home, anybody got any brothers?...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Cheap thread!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Fact is, sometimes I argue with Rashidi just to keep the forum active. What can we do to bring this place back to what it was? What happened to guys like knicks junkie, hatnlver, knickstorm, dcrono3, Fordy74, etc? Were did they all go? We used to get visitors from other boards, but now, nothing. How do we make this place better?


That's a damn good question. Believe me when I tell you, I am always in the forum. I check this forum at least 4 times a day to see who posted what. I just haven't been posting. Why? I don't really know. I mean I look at posts sometimes that are headlines (top of the web page), but they are days old. Guys haven't been jumping online immediately after games like we used to. I get home from work last nite and this is my first hit, but I see nothing about last nights game. I can't watch the game at work, so I listen on the radio and look to get insight on the game from you guys when I get home. I can talk up the Knicks all day and all night as long as there is some people to kick it to. As much as I like the fact that Rashidi is back, I think sometimes we get caught up in his BS, and move off target which is our Knicks. This is suppose to be a 5 page thing on Shandon Anderson, but we moved off topic 4 pages ago, getting caught up in Rashidi psych games. I'm not knocking you Rashidi, or anybody else. Going back and forth with different points of view is cool and good, but sometimes someone has to say "You made your point, and I made mine, so let's move on with our differences of opinion". I'm getting ready to go to work right now, and when I get home (if I don't go to my girl's house) this is going to be my first hit, like it was when I first found this site. 
Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud...I used to say that back in the day.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> As much as I like the fact that Rashidi is back, I think sometimes we get caught up in his BS, and move off target which is our Knicks. This is suppose to be a 5 page thing on Shandon Anderson, but we moved off topic 4 pages ago, getting caught up in Rashidi psych games. I'm not knocking you Rashidi, or anybody else. Going back and forth with different points of view is cool and good, but sometimes someone has to say "You made your point, and I made mine, so let's move on with our differences of opinion".


AMEN

And to be perfectly honest,its embarrasing that we devoted 4 pages to shandone....I could see KVH,but shandone??The guy was an afterthought and gets more press time than playing time...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Tap, good to see you and to know you're around.

So let me ask you, what's holding you back? What would it take to get you to participate again?

Anybody? Ideas? Anybody else even care?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I couldn't even begin to tell you why I haven't been posting. But like I said I check this forum all the time. I just got in from work (made a lil' overtime) and I'm here checking stuff out 3 AM. Basically I just like reading what you guys post. If you guys are on a hot subject, I'll throw my 2 cents in. I guess I have to stop playing the sidelines and start posting again. This is still the hottest forum for me for the Knicks, and I think all you guys are cool. Let's see if the Knicks can hold down the Fort for another night against Orlando. It's a great test for us. At home. Against a hot and dynamic team. If they play defense, they'll be ok. They have to stay focused.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if the Knicks can bring the D,they are a tough squad,even with JC and TT not performing..And that speaks volumes..

Marbury is the best point guard in the league right now..Nash is good,but he has an all world offensive cast supporting him..I am really impressed with his game

I like that if TT is asleep,we have Ariza,Junkyard to pick up the intensity,and Sweets to bang some bodies....

Its a fun team,and JC sure keeps things interesting


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Speaking of D. Until TT can get his head together, or Houston get his knee together, I wouldn't mind seeing a lot of JYD at SF. Penny is hot and cold, good games and bad. JYD seems steadier.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

JYD is playing very well...he even hits that midrange jumper and he is un your jock on D....I Like when he and Sweets are in...

Speaking of Sweets,he is a monster,and you can actually see some muscles coming thru the baby fat...

How overhyped is Stromille swift??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> How overhyped is Stromille swift??


How silly is basing a guy on one game?

Swift
11.3 ppg (4th on team)
6.6 rpg (2nd on team)
1.0 apg (9th on team)
0.5 spg
1.7 bpg (1st on team, 14th in league)
23.1 mpg (7th on team)

Nazr
12.1 ppg (3rd on team)
9.1 rpg (2nd on team, 15th in league)
0.1 apg (11th on team)
1.0 spg (5th on team)
0.8 bpg (2nd on team)
28.3 mpg (4th on team)

Nazr is looked at as a godsend here, but Swift is overhyped? Maybe you are thinking Swift had a better offensive game than what he has or something. His defense is certainly underhyped, while Nazr's is non-existent.

Swift is playing a big role on a team despite getting minutes of a lesser player (only 7th in minutes, but among the tops in most Grizz categories, also 5 mins less than Nazr)

I guess Chris Wilcox is overhyped too.

Wilcox
13.1 ppg
6.5 rpg
1.3 apg
0.6 spg
0.7 bpg
29.3 mpg

I mean, if only these guys could grab their own missed shots and play lock down defense like Nazr, the world no doubt would be a better place. If the Knicks signed and traded for Swift during the offseason, I would no doubt shoot myself repeatedly.

While we're on the topic of athletic PF/Cs, Amare Stoudemire and Kenyon Martin are overhyped too, aren't they? I would absolutely hate having a lite version of either player. Especially if he showed intensity doing anything besides chasing his own board.


----------

